# Loại vắc xin 5 trong 1 thay thế Quinvaxem có gì đáng chú ý?



## nusy (25/4/18)

*Việc chuyển đổi vắc xin cũ và mới sẽ không gây ra bất ổn và xáo trộn như các bậc phụ huynh đang lo lắng. Một loại vắc xin khi được sử dụng trong tiêm chủng mở rộng phải trải qua những khai kiểm định, quy trình cấp phép rất nghiêm ngặt.*

Vắc xin Quinvaxem ngừa cùng lúc 5 loại bệnh gồm bạch hầu, ho gà, uốn ván, Hib và viêm gan siêu vi. Vắc xin này do Hàn Quốc sản xuất và được đưa vào chương trình tiêm chủng mở rộng tại Việt Nam từ tháng 6/2010 theo diện viện trợ.

Chương trình Tiêm chủng mở rộng quốc gia cho biết, nhà máy sản xuất Quinvaxem ở Hàn Quốc ngưng sản xuất vắc xin này. Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới (WHO) đề xuất thay thế vắc xin của Ấn Độ. Tuy nhiên Việt Nam vẫn đang cân nhắc phương án này.

Theo WHO, vắc xin của Ấn Độ đã được sử dụng tại hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới với trên 400 triệu liều và đạt tỷ lệ an toàn theo tiêu chuẩn của WHO.
Loại vắc xin này cũng có thành phần, chất lượng tương tự vắc xin Quinvaxem và đã được WHO tiền thẩm định.




_Vắc xin của Ấn Độ đã được sử dụng tại hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới với trên 400 triệu liều và đạt tỷ lệ an toàn theo tiêu chuẩn của WHO._​Nếu Việt Nam đồng ý, vắc xin mới sẽ được thí điểm tại một số tỉnh trước khi tiêm chủng rộng rãi.

Theo WHO, vắc xin của Ấn Độ đã được sử dụng tại hơn 40 quốc gia trên thế giới với trên 400 triệu liều và đạt tỷ lệ an toàn theo tiêu chuẩn của WHO.
Trả lời câu hỏi vắc xin thay thế cho Quinvaxem, PGS.TS Phu cho hay: _“Bộ chưa chốt sẽ dùng loại vắc xin nào nhưng chắc sẽ tính toán nhập loại vắc xin tốt, được sử dụng nhiều và rộng rãi trên thế giới. Các thành phần và hiệu lực của vắc xin mới sẽ tương tự Quinvaxem. Những trẻ đã dùng vắc xin Quinvaxem sẽ tiếp tục tiêm tới khi hết thuốc. Sau khi hết thuốc, trẻ sẽ tiêm nối từ vắc xin Quinvaxem sang loại vắc xin mới”._

Việc chuyển đổi vắc xin cũ và mới sẽ không gây ra bất ổn và xáo trộn như các bậc phụ huynh đang lo lắng. Một loại vắc xin khi được sử dụng trong tiêm chủng mở rộng phải trải qua những khai kiểm định, quy trình cấp phép rất nghiêm ngặt.

“_Tôi khẳng định loại vắc xin này tương tự loại vắc xin cũ nên khi tiến hành chuyển đổi, thay thế sẽ hoàn toàn bình thường, không có gì ảnh hưởng tới việc tiêm chủng cũng như sức khỏe các cháu. Trên thực tế, việc thay thế vắc xin là chuyên bình thường. Người dân không nên lo lắng bởi việc thay thế vắc xin là bình thường, không có xáo trộn gì. Việc thay thế vắc xin để đảm bảo trẻ em được tiêm phòng bệnh một cách liên tục đầy đủ, để không bị mắc các bệnh rất nguy hiểm đặc biệt ho gà, bạch hầu, viêm phổi hyp”, _PGS.TS Phu nói.

Theo kế hoạch, loại vắc xin phối hợp 5 trong 1 này sẽ được đưa vào sử dụng trên quy mô nhỏ tại 04 tỉnh, sau đó sẽ đưa vào sử dụng rộng rãi trên quy mô toàn quốc vào cuối quý II năm 2018.
Bộ Y tế khuyến cáo các bậc cha mẹ tiếp tục đưa con đi tiêm chủng đầy đủ, đúng lịch các vắc xin trong chương trình mở rộng, để trẻ em không bị mắc các bệnh truyền nhiễm nguy hiểm.

_Nguồn: suckhoenhi_​


----------

